# Free plecos



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Bushy nose. Do not get larger than 6". Eat both algae and fish food but prefer plant matter.

3 fish, largest one is 1-3/4", smallest is 1".

Free. Send me a PM.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... so these guys actively eat plants right? I still don't have a picture of pleco damage on sword plants for my database.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It's not very active eating. Could also be that they are starving in my tank (I'm not sure they are all that happy with the food I give them - weird fish, never gets excited).

The damage is like the picture in that recent thread where the guy thought his swords had a defficiency. Except in my case the damage seems to be in the initial stages - the fish makes the leaf thinner and it gets transparent. Here and there you can see holes.

I cannot get a good picture of this. The tank glass is pretty thick and I have tried to take pictures through it before and things look smeared unless they very close to the front glass and the camera is perfectly aligned perpendicularly to the glass.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've had this problem as well with photography, I think it is a combination of having an older tank that has had a chance to warp slightly which distorts the glass and also the size of the camera's lens. The larger the lens the more area the camera uses to gather light and the more of the distorted glass it sees. In my older 90g tank it was basically impossible to get a focused picture of anything at all.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have way too many Ancistrus, they are very prolific. But I have never seen any damage on plants that looked like they caused it. I feed them blanched squash and Replashy Soylent Green.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Are these the albino kind, long fin, dark ones? I may be interested in some


----------

